# Low Fat Fruit Cake



## Ishbel (Feb 16, 2006)

Great for serving to friends with a nice cup of tea and a good gossip!

It is a low fat cake, with no refined sugars, and so you can feel quite virtuous when you serve this moist cake 

3 oz plain flour
3 teaspoons baking powder
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
3 oz wholemeal flour
8 oz dried apples, chopped
5 oz dried cranberries or dried sour cherries
6 oz raisins
2 oz ground almonds
8 oz dried stoned dates, roughtly chopped and soaked overnight in half a pint (Imperial measure) of freshly made Earl Grey tea
6 tablespoons of apple juice

Preheat oven to 325F, 170C or Gas mark 3
Line 2 lb loaf tin wiht silicone paper

Sift the plain flour with the baking powder and cinnamon into a large bowl.  Add the wholemeat flour and stir well.  Add the dried fruits and ground almonds and stir well.

Add the apple juice to the date mixture and stir in the dried ingredients.  Mix until well combined.  Pour the mix into the loaf tin and  bake in the centre of the oven for approx 45 mins or until a skewer inserted into the cake comes out clean.

Allow the cake to sit in the tin for 2 or 3 minutes, then remove and allow to col on a wire cake rack.


----------



## cc2003btw (Feb 16, 2006)

Do you include the liquid from the dates as well, it seems a very dry mix otherwise.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 16, 2006)

Yes, that's why I typed 'add apple juice to the date mixture!'!!    Because the dates have been cut into pieces and will have swollen with the hot tea, it is a fruit mix.


----------



## Haggis (Feb 19, 2006)

Yoink.

With autumn and winter on the way this will go down a treat...although unlike Ishbel I may still be able to wear shorts while consuming it in the depths of winter.

Ta.

Oh I'm just going to assume that a 2lb loaf tin is about regular loaf tin size? Not that it really matters as long as the one I have is the same size or bigger, I might just make silicone paper handles to get it out if my tin is substantially bigger.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 19, 2006)

We have one pound and two pound loaf tins.  A one pound makes a very small cake!


----------

